# Archery Range behind the Ontario Science Center (ET Seton)



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the Pan Am games was going to hold the archery at Varsity Stadium.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

ah shoot, you are right. This link misled me. 

http://rudy.ca/2015-pan-am-games-archery-venue-at-e-t-seton-park.html

It was in the Toronto 2015 Pan Am Games Bid Book but they must have changed it since, bummer.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/setonarcheryfolk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/TorontoArcheryClub/

yes a few of us here on AT visit this range and check out the fb groups above. 

I've shot there 1975-80ish and 2005-2014, haven't made it this year yet. I suspect the ground is still frozen, and this field has a reputation for being wet and mucky in the spring. Bring boots!

Btw, what are the conditions of the butts?


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Jenmak said:


> My first time there on Tuesday, very impressed with the venue given that it's free.
> 
> Anyone else here go there regularly?
> 
> ...


It gets very busy on the weekends especially at the 20 yard range. Some interesting characters in the mix. 

I get there just as sun rises and shoot at the 100 yard butt. best time of the day, I have the place to myself and quiet till about 8am... One problem thou, rising sun is right in you eyes cause you're facing east. I'm there for about 3 hours.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope to bump into you guys then!

cc46, most of the butts look to be in good shape, except the 30 yard ones which have been fully shot out in the middle 

Mr. Roc, mornings are nice, went a second time before work and it was really quite, only some joggers and frisbee players around.

The conditions in the afternoon was quite muddy, I wore boots, but when I went it the morning the ground was still frozen so actually felt nicer.

I think there's still a bit of anarchy at the range at this time cause there's not many people, there were a few people shooting at the 70 / 50 yard butts infield at 20 yards in the afternoon.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

cc46 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/setonarcheryfolk/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/TorontoArcheryClub/
> 
> yes a few of us here on AT visit this range and check out the fb groups above.
> ...


Yep, i shot there 75-80 ish too
City used to maintain it
Havent been there since then


----------



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been going the for 5 years now. I would recommend go early morning 7-8am and or go later evening as it gets very busy. It's a little bit of a free for all with a lot of the new shooter and can get a little scary. Wear rubber boots now as it get very muddy and in the summer the bugs can get bad.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

I usually go a little later on Saturday or Sunday with my son. It does get a little bit crazy but nothing too scary for the most part. Most people usually respect the range rules. I have heard of occasions where that's not the case and I know once we had to move away from the 20 meter butts as it was too crowded and some folk weren't being very safe.

Was there this past Sunday from 1 to 4 and it was busy and very muddy but fun. Would love to go earlier in the day but with two kids it's hard to get out.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Busy day at the range yesterday. 

About half of the target butts are decent to shoot. 
The city moved the 2 butts at the 90m distance forward to 70m, so now there are 4 target butts at 70m, and the 2 that were moved have new tentest. 
The city also installed approximately 10 wooden fence posts at the shooting line across the field from left to right and installed a sign "Shooting Line". Yeah! 

The field was mostly squishy but reasonably dry. There is standing water and muck at the north entrance fence/gate area up to the shooting line so boots are still needed. 
No green grass yet, just the usual flat brown grass. Red tailed hawks and a pair of geese circled the field several times, seems like spring. Too bad it's -2c today.

Anyway, I counted about 50 archers, arriving and leaving over a 4 hour period yesterday.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Yup. I was there yesterday (Friday) morning from about 10:30 to 12:30 and the weather was great and surprisingly spring like warmth for us Canadians, a balmy 8 to 10 I think. Spent most of my time at the 20m with some rounds at the 50m. Looks like with the new shooting line and the move of the 70m they are getting ready for more activity during the Pan Am games so hopefully they refurbish the rest of the butts soon. Only two of the 20m have the new tentest with the fourth shot out in the middle and someone filled it in with whatever material was lying around.

There were about 20 or so during the time I was there. I have a feeling this will be a very busy place on weekends/holidays come the summer as the interest in archery, present company included, seems to have picked up here.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

I have to give respect to the people shooting there last Sunday (Apr 5), it was snowing! 

I saw someone bring their own target to put on the field, which is pretty smart when it's crowed. There's plenty of room between some of the butts. Not to mention there's no 40 yard butt, what gives.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Windy this morning but it was fun...


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Was there yesterday morning with my son and the weather was great. Little wind in the morning and the place was fairly crowded and getting more so as I left around 11:30ish. This place will be crowded come summer. Still only 2 of the 20m are usable and people were moving closer to the longer ranges to get in the 20m distance. Not sure it's the safest but there you go.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I was there 6:30am and left at 8:30am. When I left I'd say 5 bow hunters there doing their thing. Probably getting ready for turkey season.

I'm all sighted in then played at the 70 and 80 yard range till I left.

Gobble Gobble in two weeks exactly...


----------

